

Revisiting the Norm of Normality of Individual Performance (2011) [pdf] - a3voices
http://www.hrma.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/rb-the-best-and-the-rest.pdf

======
methodOverdrive
This concept is interesting, but the relative lack of mathematical argument or
detail made the paper unconvincing.

There was also at least one obvious, major typo ("Gausian"), which is the sort
of thing that increases my skepticism - whether rightly so or not.

